# St Annes Aire (sluice facility being abused)



## Dogeared (Apr 12, 2017)

Last night we were on the Aire along with eight other vans, so we are obviously using the facility.   Why are some motorhomers ruining this opportunity to show how we can be of benefit to towns.   The other day some tight fisted !!!!! Instead of spending a pound and using the sluice decided to use the general toilets costing 20p, and ended up spreading the waste all over the place.   This Is happening about once a month and whilst the staff recognise most of us appreciate the facility, must be fed up with cleaning our mess, sorry but we all get tarred with the same brush.  

Please don't let progressive councils like Fylde change their minds about this Aire.


----------



## The laird (Apr 12, 2017)

Dirty rotten sods ! Imho


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 12, 2017)

I suppose he cost of building and maintaining it has to be covered ,no wonder motorhomes get called freeloaders


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't mind paying for something that has been specially built and after several days £1 is reasonable, what I hate is having to pay for overnight parking with no services.


----------



## The laird (Apr 12, 2017)

I also would be happy to pay £1 for waste ,think it would help relationships with towns and villages.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 12, 2017)

There will always be the odd ones who are too tight to pay, there will be a hose and swilling facilities I assume so more water to be paid for its the tight so*s who get motor caravans a bad name.

Alf


----------



## Jezport (Apr 12, 2017)

Where is the elsan disposal point?
We havent been since before it was built but plan to visit soon.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 12, 2017)

I read on another site that someone was at that Aire and they seen a Motorhomer empty their cassette onto the grass verge! As you say once again a few spoil it for the rest!!


----------



## runnach (Apr 12, 2017)

hairydog said:


> That's odd. I empty my cassette into toilets most of the time (including at home) without making any mess at all. Are these stupid as well as selfish? I guess so.
> 
> I've not seen the St Annes Aire. Why do they charge £1 to put waste into the sluice when it is only 20p into the toilet? Doesn't it go down the same drain pipe?
> 
> Why not make the sluice 20p and get rid of the problem?


 And that attitude lets save 80 pence is the reason why we as a community are castigated...You might well be holier than thou and not make a mess but not how the system works... 

Lets work it out one dump 20 pence so contents of a cassette pro rata at a quid seems pretty fair or am I missing something ?

If people wont spend an extra 80 pence on waste disposal, Should we believe the bollox spread we spend money in the area , when folk have cupboards full of aldi specials and seem to be on a mission that tight that they leech rather than pay there way 

Just saying 

Channa


----------



## Dogeared (Apr 13, 2017)

The sluice is difficult to find if you use a sat nav,  takes you round a block of flats,  just turn left out of the Aire, drive past the pier, ca r park and toilets on the  left


----------



## Cass (Apr 13, 2017)

Jezport said:


> Where is the elsan disposal point?
> We havent been since before it was built but plan to visit soon.



Its 2 car parks down from the overnight parking at Lytham heading back towards Blackpool


----------



## Cass (Apr 13, 2017)

I tried to use it and it ate my £1.00 I contact the council mainly to make them aware so they could sort it, they offered to send someone down and refund my £1.00 but we had already moved on,  they took my details and a few days later I received my money back, through the post.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Yes, you are. The cost of water and effluent is charged by the cubic metre of water used. The cost is around £2.50 to £3.00 per cubic metre. A typical visit to the toilet produces around 600ml. Then there is the flush, which is around 10 to 12 litres.
> 
> So for your 20p you dispose of 12.6 litres of waste and use 12 litres of water. The cost is around £2.75 x 12/1000 - just under 3.5p
> 
> ...




Hardly surprising that there are few provided facilities when some folks are squabbling about it being a pound or 20p is it ???

Surely the costs of providing extra facilities at a site requires the provider to try and recoup some of the expenditure involved


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> You are missing the point. By making the differential in the charge, it is an incentive for tightwads to use the toilets instead of the correct facility.
> 
> As the 20p would easily cover the costs of using the facility, this is causing more hassle than it is worth.
> 
> They would be better having an honesty box asking people to pay £1 for using the aire.



Frankly IF the attitude of folks using the facility is to save 80p rather than use the correct means of disposal that has been provided for them then I despair ....
A small minority of folks seem to see buying a motorhome/camper van as a way to become a freeloader unwilling to pay their way for anything they use .

It's becoming apparent why height barriers no camping signs etc end up being erected in some places .
I really do worry about the future of our pass time for the responsible folks involved .


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 13, 2017)

As per usual it seems you are missing the point most if not everyone accepts this as a good idea it's not just about the volume and water costs there is extra cleaning, involved  the cost of building etc, it would be better to follow your interest topic on your profile.

Alf





hairydog said:


> You are missing the point. By making the differential in the charge, it is an incentive for tightwads to use the toilets instead of the correct facility.
> 
> As the 20p would easily cover the costs of using the facility, this is causing more hassle than it is worth.
> 
> They would be better having an honesty box asking people to pay £1 for using the aire.


----------



## Dogeared (Apr 13, 2017)

Whilst we argue the odds, the point is use it, keep it clean and we are welcome, leave a mess and everyone is tarred with the same brush.

Any council in my book who goes someway to support motorhoming needs to be appreciated.  Stop complaining about spending a pound, and consider the people who have to clean up after us.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Yes, you are. The cost of water and effluent is charged by the cubic metre of water used. The cost is around £2.50 to £3.00 per cubic metre. A typical visit to the toilet produces around 600ml. Then there is the flush, which is around 10 to 12 litres.
> 
> So for your 20p you dispose of 12.6 litres of waste and use 12 litres of water. The cost is around £2.75 x 12/1000 - just under 3.5p
> 
> ...



Whether you wrote the manual or not...    these calculations in this post make you appear to be unbearably mean...   and i dont think you are - you can be a very helpful and generous person.  

Surely you have more productive things to be doing rather than calculating such small unimportant things....   The scroats will not pay 20p or  £1  - we should be setting an example not letting people see this argument about   0.80p !!!....


----------



## runnach (Apr 13, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Whether you wrote the manual or not...    these calculations in this post make you appear to be unbearably mean...   and i dont think you are - you can be a very helpful and generous person.
> 
> Surely you have more productive things to be doing rather than calculating such small unimportant things....   The scroats will not pay 20p or  £1  - we should be setting an example not letting people see this argument about   0.80p !!!....


 I am not agreeing one way or the other, but it seems 80 p is important to some folk it seems. so important they will buck the system ...and it seems hairydog is one of them. The repurcussions seem beyond some people, and we expect authorities to treat us seriously ...having a flippin laff......the notion of wildcamping and this behaviour is the reason we are seeing the pastime implode around us.. 

Channa


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Apr 13, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Frankly IF the attitude of folks using the facility is to save 80p rather than use the correct means of disposal that has been provided for them then I despair ....
> A small minority of folks seem to see buying a motorhome/camper van as a way to become a freeloader unwilling to pay their way for anything they use .
> 
> It's becoming apparent why height barriers no camping signs etc end up being erected in some places .
> I really do worry about the future of our pass time for the responsible folks involved .



I could not agree more.
It's strange that people are willing to spend tens of thousands of pounds on their pride and joy only to save pence on proper disposal of their effluent when facilities are provided.
It seems that parsimony is alive and kicking in our community.


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 13, 2017)

What I find surprising is that you have to pay 20P to get into a toilet let alone a pound to dump a cassette.  In Australia, with very few exceptions, they are both free.


I think what hairydog proved was not that he is mean, but that is is the councils that are unbearably mean. Next minute they will be charging you for every footstep on their footpaths


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 13, 2017)

Tony Lee said:


> What I find surprising is that you have to pay 20P to get into a toilet let alone a pound to dump a cassette.  In Australia, with very few exceptions, they are both free.




it always used to be free here...    then it cost 1d   (one old pre decimal penny)   -  hence the phrase   -  going to spend a penny.....

in some london public swanky loos   it can cost  £1  now   ......


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2017)

Tony Lee said:


> What I find surprising is that you have to pay 20P to get into a toilet let alone a pound to dump a cassette.  In Australia, with very few exceptions, they are both free.
> 
> 
> I think what hairydog proved was not that he is mean, but that is is the councils that are unbearably mean. Next minute they will be charging you for every footstep on their footpaths



Ah but thats the UK for you.  Parking in or around a town centre now is nigh on impossible or expensive driving people out of the town centres and out to retail parks, public loos if they can still be found are seldom free, height barriers and restrictions everywhere. No wonder nobody bothers coming here.

Im not condoning breaking the rules whatsoever if for no other reason then it really does make you look like a complete cheapskate but both the Aire and the loo should be free.  I dont think I have ever come across a service point in France that wasnt free to empty your loo.  Yes you pay for water on some of them but not emptying.  The problem with our councils though is they just see everything as a problem rather than an opportunity.  Mind you if they see motorhomers emptying in the loos to save 80p as someone said earlier they are hardly going to perceive them as types that will spend a lot of money locally.  They would be right in many cases actually, they dont.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 13, 2017)

barryd said:


> Ah but thats the UK for you.  Parking in or around a town centre now is nigh on impossible or expensive driving people out of the town centres and out to retail parks, public loos if they can still be found are seldom free, height barriers and restrictions everywhere. No wonder nobody bothers coming here.
> 
> Im not condoning breaking the rules whatsoever if for no other reason then it really does make you look like a complete cheapskate but both the Aire and the loo should be free.  I dont think I have ever come across a service point in France that wasnt free to empty your loo.  Yes you pay for water on some of them but not emptying.  The problem with our councils though is they just see everything as a problem rather than an opportunity.  Mind you if they see motorhomers emptying in the loos to save 80p as someone said earlier they are hardly going to perceive them as types that will spend a lot of money locally.  They would be right in many cases actually, they dont.



Of course in an ideal world everything would be free.... 
Sadly we don't live in a utopian world,so someone somewhere along the line has to pay for for things.... 

In this case it's the local council...
spending their budget on services for folks to use whilst other LOCAL services are struggling for funding ain't going to be a vote winner is it? 

Either motorhomers pay their contribution for the services they use OR its unlikely they will be provided imho. 

And frankly from the attitude of some folks involved in our pass time I'm not surprised there is such a small take up on providing them.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> . Then there is the flush, which is around 10 to 12 litres.



Flush volume has been restricted to 6 litres for donkeys years.

Regardless, people who won't spend 80p once in a while want shooting.


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Unfortunately in this country ,if you want to enjoy the ride  you have to pay the fair .:drive::rulez::sleep-027:


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 13, 2017)

st3v3 said:


> Flush volume has been restricted to 6 litres for donkeys years.
> 
> Regardless, people who won't spend 80p once in a while want shooting.


yes but who would pay for the bullet's


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 13, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> yes but who would pay for the bullet's




Tight arses probably want those provided free too.... Mind to be honest some folks are so tight I'm actually surprised that they have need of sluice services ;-)


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 13, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Tight arses probably want those provided free too.... Mind to be honest some folks are so tight I'm actually surprised that they have need of sluice services ;-)



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

naughty but very funny !


----------



## runnach (Apr 13, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> naughty but very funny !


 Glad you see the funny side I am struggling. I know for a fact you are happy paying your way, but others seriously not so convivial 

overall I believe destructive 

Channa


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 13, 2017)

Dogeared said:


> The sluice is difficult to find if you use a sat nav,  takes you round a block of flats,  just turn left out of the Aire, drive past the pier, ca r park and toilets on the  left



if it's that difficult to find maybe people are using the toilets instead


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 14, 2017)

Tony Lee said:


> What I find surprising is that you have to pay 20P to get into a toilet let alone a pound to dump a cassette.  In Australia, with very few exceptions, they are both free.
> 
> 
> I think what hairydog proved was not that he is mean, but that is is the councils that are unbearably mean. Next minute they will be charging you for every footstep on their footpaths




At a time of swingeing and savage government cut backs in every service, when this country has a significant number of folks reliant on food banks and social care is all but collapsed - arguing about  .80p seems to be somewhat irrelevant.  Councils have to find ways to increase their income  - in a few years time  central government will give NO money to local councils  (it is already being scaled back)  and each council will have to be self sufficient from Council Tax . If waste disposal sites are to be provided for MHs then they will have to be self funding -  £1 wont even do that if not enough of us use them, let alone  .20p.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 14, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> if it's that difficult to find maybe people are using the toilets instead



If they can find the toilet block then they are there, as it is a converted cubicle in the existing toilet block, marked as such on the door.   The only reason they would be using the toilet in preference is the charge.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 14, 2017)

This facility is available to any passing motorhome, not just those using the Aire (Parking).   They can park free while using the facility.   We need more facilities like this.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 14, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Really? So you have never washed your hands after using the toilet? You have never flushed a toilet more than once?
> 
> I can assure you that if this is the case, your filthy habits are not the norm. A typical toilet session uses 12 litres.
> 
> ...




Oooooh, touchy! One post and you're throwing the insults around lol. And you said flush....

Anyway, the pricing is based on what the average person might deem reasonable. A pound to have one p1ss isn't really on, but to dispose of 3 days worth it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Jezport (Apr 17, 2017)

So. To the sluice I head cassette full, bladder full. Pound in hand. I put the pound in the slot and the door doesn't open. Aaaaarrrrgh.
Look around for what to do and decide to get a 20p and try the toilet. Just as I was about to try the 20p the council beach patrol land rover drives up, I flag him down and explain the problem. He told me that he had nothing to do with the toilets but as he had a key for the disabled toilet he let me in to dump my waste cleanly down the toilet.
Oh the irony in dumping my waste in the toilet.


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 17, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> it always used to be free here...    then it cost 1d   (one old pre decimal penny)   -  hence the phrase   -  going to spend a penny.....
> 
> in some london public swanky loos   it can cost  £1  now   ......


. I can Remember the days when some toilet's had attendant 
Who cleaned up after you ,that was just after the war when the country was skint .


----------



## maingate (Apr 17, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> . I can Remember the days when some toilet's had attendant
> Who cleaned up after you ,that was just after the war when the country was skint .



Were you a Roundhead or a Cavalier?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 17, 2017)

Why by your posts it's a fair assessment of your attitude I'm with Channa  and Jim you do seem to get people's back up with your posts

Alf




hairydog said:


> You know, I object to your assertion. I have already said that I've never used that facility, that I think there should be an honesty box for people to pay with. We've already been told that the £1 slot doesn't work. So your insult is wholly out of order
> 
> Your personal attack is unwarranted, objectionable and unjustified. I don't say what I think of you in an open forum, because this is not the place for personal abuse.
> 
> ...


----------



## runnach (Apr 17, 2017)

hairydog said:


> You know, I object to your assertion. I have already said that I've never used that facility, that I think there should be an honesty box for people to pay with. We've already been told that the £1 slot doesn't work. So your insult is wholly out of order
> 
> Your personal attack is unwarranted, objectionable and unjustified. I don't say what I think of you in an open forum, because this is not the place for personal abuse.
> 
> ...


 Then you will be waiting a long time. It seems apparent your consistent harping that 20 p is a fairer amount and how £1 is unjustified , Would give anyone reading the impression that "hairydog" believes that the system is unfair and do you not intimate the toilet a better option and you justify by educating us in Marginal accountancy technique.

That is not a personal slur, learn to differentiate between suggesting , supposition and fact. 

Your assumption a personal attack, your assertion It is unjustified, unfair fill in the blanks I don't give a toss, If you choose to take it personal your problem 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Apr 17, 2017)

Just for a little clarity HD


 Originally Posted by hairydog View Post 

That's odd. I empty my cassette into toilets most of the time (including at home) without making any mess at all. Are these stupid as well as selfish? I guess so. 

 I've not seen the St Annes Aire. Why do they charge £1 to put waste into the sluice when it is only 20p into the toilet? Doesn't it go down the same drain pipe?

 Why not make the sluice 20p and get rid of the problem?
And that attitude lets save 80 pence is the reason why we as a community are castigated...You might well be holier than thou and not make a mess but not how the system works... 

 Lets work it out one dump 20 pence so contents of a cassette pro rata at a quid seems pretty fair or am I missing something ?

 If people wont spend an extra 80 pence on waste disposal, Should we believe the bollox spread we spend money in the area , when folk have cupboards full of aldi specials and seem to be on a mission that tight that they leech rather than pay there way 

 Just saying 

 Channa 


I am not quite sure where I "insulted" but a quick check suggests at least 18 people agreed with me as opposed to your two !

You then later go on to intimate St3ve is "dirty" questioning the amount of water used in a flush ...and you are the one wanting an apology because you were questioned ? get real 

Channa


----------



## Cass (Apr 18, 2017)

Jezport said:


> So. To the sluice I head cassette full, bladder full. Pound in hand. I put the pound in the slot and the door doesn't open. Aaaaarrrrgh.
> Look around for what to do and decide to get a 20p and try the toilet. Just as I was about to try the 20p the council beach patrol land rover drives up, I flag him down and explain the problem. He told me that he had nothing to do with the toilets but as he had a key for the disabled toilet he let me in to dump my waste cleanly down the toilet.
> Oh the irony in dumping my waste in the toilet.



This happened to me I think its important that when this happens we report it to the council, there is a number on the wall, and an answer machine you can leave a message and they do call you back,  for me it wasn't about getting my £1.00 back it was to make them aware of the problem and hopefully get it rectified, so that people are able to and do use the facility.


----------



## Cass (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone know if its been busy down there this week will be going either tomorrow or Thursday for what should the last of my regular visits to see mum and dad


----------



## Dogeared (Apr 18, 2017)

10 vans there last Wednesday.   If you between 6pm till 10am you can park in any of the double spaces as long as you, normally plenty of room.


----------



## Cass (Apr 18, 2017)

Dogeared said:


> 10 vans there last Wednesday.   If you between 6pm till 10am you can park in any of the double spaces as long as you, normally plenty of room.



Thanks, normally once were parked we like to leave it there as my dad picks us up during the day and takes us back at night, might just stay on a campsite if we don't get on the back row.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 18, 2017)

hairydog said:


> You know, I object to your assertion. I have already said that I've never used that facility, that I think there should be an honesty box for people to pay with. We've already been told that the £1 slot doesn't work. So your insult is wholly out of order
> 
> Your personal attack is unwarranted, objectionable and unjustified. I don't say what I think of you in an open forum, because this is not the place for personal abuse.
> 
> ...



I know just how you feel. Some muppet, who I'm not sure I've even met, called me filthy the other day. How rude!

Lol.


----------



## wints (Apr 18, 2017)

Is it definitely cassette waste ?

The reason I ask is that if you visit a public loo you can almost guarantee that the users of such will have missed the bowl by a country mile..Especially evident Sunday mornings.

Allen


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 18, 2017)

Have you read the thread from the beginning ???????

Alf



wints said:


> Is it definitely cassette waste ?
> 
> The reason I ask is that if you visit a public loo you can almost guarantee that the users of such will have missed the bowl by a country mile..Especially evident Sunday mornings.
> 
> Allen


----------



## Dogeared (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes it was cassette waste and the lady who cleans them took the van number.   No she wouldn't give it to me so that it could be posted.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 18, 2017)

You just can't stop can you?

You could have just said 'Sorry old chap, you seem to have missed the IF...'

Instead, you've gone off on another tangent that as per your reply to Channa, you probably wouldn't like if it were directed at you.

And just for clarification, and to help you sleep easy tonight, I'm not really offended


----------



## Dogeared (Apr 18, 2017)

Why does a serious thread get hijacked when things get misread,  we all say things inadvertently, and as with texting words get taken out of context.  This stops members from following the thread.  Please if any comments can't be constructive, don't bite, and have a quiet chuckle.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2017)

Perhaps it would be best to simply agree to disagree and get back to being a wild, fun and FRIENDLY motorhome community.


----------



## Cass (Apr 19, 2017)

Heading over that way tonight but think might stay at the Cricket Club with the C&CC


----------

